# I took some new pix.......



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

So what you guys think? I shaved all the rear emblems and dropped it a little more on ground control coilovers.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

ummmmmmmm.....ok I can't resize my pix for SH*%@ Can someone help me??? pretty please??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DEFINATELY NOT 56 K FRIENDLY !

but nice ride !

wat your email ill resize it and send it 2 u


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno alot about sentra bodies, but dont alot of you guys paint that center section? if you bondo the holes from the emblem and paint it body color, itde look sick...otherwise, nice...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dunno alot about sentra bodies, but dont alot of you guys paint that center section? if you bondo the holes from the emblem and paint it body color, itde look sick...otherwise, nice...


yes we do


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like ive said before... ur car looks SICK that oem purple/blue color is amazing.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Easiest way to re-size:
Use MS-Paint and go to the menu bar at top:
Go to "Image -> Sketch/Skew"
Then just type the percentage.

A 'better' way is in a full photo editing program where you can re-size the canvas and re-do the compression.
Usually I use photoshop elements and resize the pic to 800x600 or so and then put the compression at high.
It will have 'noise' but won't be tiny.

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I made a note in the thread title for not 56k friendly pics. If the pics are resized let a Moderator know, he or she can rechange the title.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Liu, my email is [email protected]


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email sent


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Pix have been downsized to make it more friendly to 56k. Thanks liu!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Clean B14 :thumbup: 

I dig it


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Original thread title back in place.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

b14kid... u got the tein s-techs correct??

what shocks are u running?? and hows the ride?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Nope. I got rid of the S-Techs when I picked up SqueezinSE's old suspension. Now I have GC coilovers w/ AGX's. I was running the S-Techs on OEM struts, and the ride was alright. I was planning on getting AGX's anyway, but i couldn't refuse what SqueezinSE offered me.


----------

